# California frogs..



## idyikiter (Apr 9, 2007)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a place in Northern California that would have dart frogs? Ive scoured Sac already with nothing and found only one place in Berkely that may have them. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## homestead1000 (Jan 13, 2007)

I too had the same problem in San Diego. Luckily I found a predominately reptile store that happend to start stocking the more common darts in the last year or two and I was able to pick up my first pair of D.leucornelas.

Don't give up. They're out there. If not now, maybe later.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Mar 11, 2007)

homestead1000 said:


> I too had the same problem in San Diego. Luckily I found a predominately reptile store that happend to start stocking the more common darts in the last year or two and I was able to pick up my first pair of D.leucornelas.
> 
> Don't give up. They're out there. If not now, maybe later.


Hey Homestead,
Are you talking about reptile city? How much did you get the leucs for? how are they doing and do you have pics of your frogs/setup? I know I jacked the thread but was interested in your local tank...
THANKS

and for the Nor Cal response... read this thread as their is A LOT of sources for norther californian sources in it...

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11133


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I live in Davis and have been trying track down close places for frogs as well. So far the closest retail store I have found is in Chico, about 2 hours drive north of Davis. The shop is called Reef Conections, the owners name is Jody and he is really really helpfull just call first to make sure he will be in and what frogs he has in stock (530-892-8183). Jody has built a spectacular frog display, viv is probably 5 feet tall 5 feet wide by at least a few feet deep, plus a stand to bring it all up to eye level. Other than that web ordering has been the name of the game. Hope this helps.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey there is a place in Berkeley ( about an hour away from vacaville) called East Bay Vivarium. They sell PDF's there. they have a website. Just google east bay vivarium and give them a call to see what they have.
-Jon


----------



## idyikiter (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you all. Chico is pretty far, but if they have a few frogs I might make the drive. Berkely is a little closer, but the site says they only have 2 kinds right now. My viv isnt all together yet so I have a few weeks to look still.


----------



## thirdworldlover (Mar 8, 2007)

There are a few places I know of in the area. Someone already mentioned East Bay Viv. But, there's also Kasch's Kritters in Citrus Heights. And Constrictors Reptiles in Rocklin. Constrictors is by far the best Reptile store and breeding facility I have seen anywhere in Northern California. They also have a webpage constrictorsrocklin.com
They're all a bit costly being retail stores, but the money you'll save on shipping will balance it out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I would suggest trying to contact a (fairly) local keeper/breeder instead of obtaining them from a pet store. That way you probably have a better idea of the animals' history, less chance of contamination, and possibly better quailty animals.


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

FYI Homestead, I know like, 3 breeders in SD County. You need to be asking around for SoCal people more.


----------



## Dylanp32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Constrictors in Rocklin (Sacramento) randomly carries green and blacks, luecs, azureus, and some other more common frogs. She also might know of some other breeders if you have something in mind but i dont believe there are to many advanced breeders around here. 

I got my first frogs from east bay viv, all the rest of my frogs were flown in.


----------



## hairfarm67 (Apr 20, 2007)

*San Diego*

Sorry to jack this again, but the title did say "california" frogs  I've had a couple auratus from http://www.pumilio.com who are from SD as well. Also, I was just in Pet Kingdom and they had blue Auratus, 2 types of tincs, etc. I think LLL usually has a few species at any given time too.


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

ive heard of a place called hoffmans reptiles i think its in concord mabey but the EBV is great,


----------



## bcoffron (Feb 7, 2008)

East bay vivarium is great but right now all they have is one tinc (I was in there Wed.) I got my frogs from JL Exotics. He is a breeder in san jose and has many different varieties. google jl exotics for his website. He updates it regularly and is good at responding to emails. He might be able to hook you up with something special or that is not quite ready to ship if you can pick it up.


----------

